# Got my MOSID today 00183... PLT :)



## feelghood (17 Dec 2009)

Thought i'd make an account to spread the hope/joy of the season.
Background
Ocdt - Civi U - ROTP
Halifax area
- Got switched from Air Ops to PLT (00183) this morning at 0900!  
So in answer to all your questions, yes they are hiring pilots in 2009 - or at least one. 
Cheers + Happy Holidays.


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Dec 2009)

That must be a great feeling!  Congratulations.  Was pilot your first choice?


----------



## Loachman (17 Dec 2009)

feelghood said:
			
		

> Thought i'd make an account to spread the hope/joy of the season.
> Background
> Ocdt - Civi U - ROTP
> Halifax area
> ...



Congratulations.

That's the easy part...


----------



## feelghood (17 Dec 2009)

Only Choice haha
And yes it is a very long road ahead. 
Already passed ACS though so this summer will be BOTP or BOTC (whatever they are calling it this week lol : )  
then after that its up in the air so to speak 
Any current pilots have opinions on where the next step will lead me? 
Note; I am bilingual so 2nd lang. training will probably not be needed once I challenge and pass the exams.
Thanks for your imput and support guys!
Cheers


----------



## Zoomie (22 Dec 2009)

Are you still going to school through ROTP?


----------



## Dilanger (22 Dec 2009)

hey...who is this? doing civi U? I just got the call saying my mosid is pilot aswell.......but i'm at RMC


----------



## SkyHeff (23 Dec 2009)

Sounds like everyone is getting MOSIDs. We received a mass email today for my area.


----------



## feelghood (23 Dec 2009)

yes i am still going to school. Taking an engineering degree via Civi U through ROTP.  

cheers


----------



## Zoomie (23 Dec 2009)

The moratorium on hiring pilots is for DEO applicants.  There hasn't been a cut-back on ROTP applicants as you will not be in the pilot making system for quite some time (years), while DEO applicants will be placed on the BTL right away.


----------



## derael (24 Dec 2009)

I got mine back on the 14th, and I believe most Ottawa area CivU ROTPers got it then as well. It was quite a suprise because from what I was aware of we weren't due to get our trade assignments until after BMOQ.

I was Navy (slated for MARS) and moved to infantry. Quite a difference, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Dilanger (25 Dec 2009)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The moratorium on hiring pilots is for DEO applicants.  There hasn't been a cut-back on ROTP applicants as you will not be in the pilot making system for quite some time (years), while DEO applicants will be placed on the BTL right away.


funny cause i've heard the overall number for accepted pilots this year is small and that the trade is closed for next year


----------



## Dilanger (25 Dec 2009)

did any of you civi u's do OP at CMR St jean


----------



## derael (25 Dec 2009)

Dilanger said:
			
		

> did any of you civi u's do OP at CMR St jean



The 2 week vacay?  Yeah, Rougemont.


----------



## Dilanger (5 Jan 2010)

lol me too


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2010)

feelghood said:
			
		

> Note; I am bilingual so 2nd lang. training will probably not be needed once I challenge and pass the exams.
> Thanks for your imput  and support guys!
> Cheers



Talking about challenging language skills test + mispelling the word *input* in the next sentence = irony   :blotto:

* yes, I realize the post is almost a month old but...it just jumped out at me.  

Congrats on getting the slot you wanted, though!


----------

